# Links > Tutorials >  Εγκατάσταση και Παραμετροποίηση WIND...για αρχάριους

## xaotikos

*Wind installation and Configuration for dummies:*

Γενικές πληροφορίες: Αυτό το βοήθημα θεωρεί δεδομένο ότι ο χρήστης γνωρίζει κάποιες βασικές εντολές του linux όπως μεταφορά αρχείων και φακέλων, επεξεργασία αρχείων, αλλαγή των permissions αρχείων και φακέλων κλπ. Επίσης θα πρέπει να υπάρχουν εγκατεστημένα στον υπολογιστή, ένας webserver (πχ apache2), η MySQL καθώς και η php.

 ::  *1) Εγκατάσταση του Wind.*
Μιας και δεν υπάρχει την στιγμή που γράφονται αυτές οι γραμμές κάποια τελική έκδοση του Wind θα πρέπει να κατεβάσουμε από το site την τρέχουσα έκδοση που ουσιαστικά είναι υπό δοκιμή αλλά πρακτικά είναι άκρως λειτουργική.

Αυτό γίνεται χρησιμοποιόντας το SVN (http://subversion.tigris.org/). Για να κατεβάσουμε την τρέχουσα έκδοση του wind γράφουμε: 

```
svn checkout http://wind.cube.gr/svn/trunk wind
```

. Με αυτή την εντολή θα κατέβει στον σκληρό μας ένας φάκελος επ'ονόματι wind.

Αν χρησιμοποιείται proxy για πρόσβαση στο internet θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσετε το SVN με τις αλλαγές που φαίνονται στο link http://subversion.tigris.org/faq.html#proxy

Μεταφέρουμε ολόκληρο τον φάκελο στην περιοχή όπου χρησιμοποιούμε για τα web sites του server μας. Στο παράδειγμά μας είναι η /var/www/

Οποιαδήποτε updates της τρέχουσας έκδοσης του wind μπορούν να γίνουν αυτόματα με την εντολή 

```
svn update
```

  ::  *2) Παραμετροποίηση του wind.*
O φάκελος wind ο οποίος μετά την εγκατάσταση βρίσκεται πλέον στην θέση _/var/www/wind_ περιέχει σχεδόν όλα τα απαραίτητα αρχεία για να λειτουργήση η εφαρμογή. Μέσα σε αυτόν θα βρούμε τον φάκελο _config-sample_ ο οποίος περιέχει μια τυπική έκδοση του αρχείου παραμετροποίησης της εφαρμογής _config.php_.

Το πρώτο μας βήμα είναι να αντιγράψουμε τον φάκελο _config-sample_ σε έναν νέο φάκελο με όνομα _config_ ο οποίος θα βρίσκεται στην θέση _/var/www/wind/config_ .

*Παρακάτω αναλύεται το βασικό αρχείο παραμετροποίησης της εφαρμογής,* _config.php_.



```
'db' => array(
		'server' => "server.example.org",
		'username' => "youruser",
		'password' => "yourpassword",
		'database' => "yourdatabase",
		'version' => yourversion  //Ex. 4.0, 4.1,5
		),
```

Αρχικά θα πρέπει να δημιουργήσουμε μία νέα βάση δεδομένων στην MySQL (για ευκολία χρήσης προτείνεται το phpmyadmin). Έστω ότι έχουμε φτιάξει την νέα βάση με όνομα wind.

Server: Η ip του υπολογιστή στον οποίον στήνουμε το wind.
username: Το username του χρήστη στον οποίον έχουμε δώσει πρόσβαση για την βάση wind που φτιάξαμε.
password: Το password το οποίο χρησιμοποιεί ο παραπάνω χρήστης.
database: Το όνομα που δώσαμε στην βάση μας (πχ wind).
version: Η έκδοση της MySQL που χρησιμοποιούμε.



```
'site' => array(
		'domain' => 'server.example.org',
		'url' => 'http://server.example.org/'
		),
```

Εδώ βάζουμε τα στοιχεία για το site στο οποίο θα τρέχει το wind:
domain: το domain μας πχ site.lwn
url: η διεύθυνση του wind μας. Πχ http://www.site.lwn/wind



```
'cookies' => array(
		'expire' => (60 * 60 * 24 * 30)
		),
'message' => array(
		'delay' => 5
		),
```

Οι 2 παραπάνω επιλογές συνήθως δεν θέλουν κάποια αλλαγή.



```
'templates' => array(
		'path' => ROOT_PATH.'templates/',
		'compiled_path' => ROOT_PATH.'templates/_compiled/',
		'default' => 'basic'
		),
```

Εδώ αναφέρεται που βρίσκονται τα templates μας. Τα path και compiled_path αναφέρουν που βρίσκονται οι φάκελοι με τα templates και τα compiled αρχεία αντίστοιχα. 

Στο site του wind προτείνεται να μετακινήσετε τα compiled αρχεία σε έναν νέο φάκελο άσχετο με τον φάκελο wind στον οποίο δουλεύουμε. Μαζί με αυτό θα πρέπει να αλλαχτεί και το compiled_path παραπάνω ώστε να δείχνει στην νέα θέση.

Δεν χρειάζεται καμία αλλαγή το παραπάνω κομμάτι, θα παίξει μια χαρά όπως είναι!!!!!
default: Αναφέρεται στο default template, που είναι εξ'ορισμού το basic. Δεν το πειράζουμε ούτε αυτό αν δεν έχουμε άλλα templates και φυσικά αν δεν ξέρουμε τι κάνουμε  :: 



```
'language' => array(
		'default' => 'greek',
		'enabled' => array(
			'greek' => TRUE,
			'english' => TRUE)
		),
```

Εδώ αναφέρονται οι γλώσσες που υπαρχουν διαθέσιμες στην εφαρμογή. Default είναι τα Ελληνικά αλλά υπάρχουν και τα αγγλικά.



```
'smarty' => array(
		'class' => '/usr/share/php/smarty/libs/Smarty.class.php'
		),
```

Aν έχουμε περάσει σωστά την php στον υπολογιστή μας δεν χρειάζεται να κάνουμε κάποια αλλαγή εδώ.


```
'constructor' => array(
		'max_rows' => 50
		),
```

Καμία αλλαγή.


```
'dns' => array(
		'root_zone' => 'yourdomain',
		'ns_zone' => 'ns.yourdomain',
		'reverse_zone' => 'in-addr.arpa',
		'forward_zone_schema' => ROOT_PATH.'tools/dnszones-poller/yourdomain.schema',
		'reverse_zone_schema' => ROOT_PATH.'tools/dnszones-poller/10.in-addr.arpa.schema'
		),
```

Αν τρέχουμε κάποιον dns server στον υπολογιστή που εγκαθιστούμε το wind και θέλουμε να έχουμε την επιλογή να χρησιμοποιούμε το wind και για καταχώρηση, δημιουργία dns zones και nameservers θα πρεπει να επεξεργαστούμε το παραπάνω τμήμα.

root_zone: Η βασική ζώνη μας. Πχ .lwn
ns_zone: Το υποδίκτυο όπου θα ανήκουν όλοι οι nameservers. πχ ns.lwn
reverse_zone: Το αφήνουμε όπως είναι.
forward_zone_schema & reverse_zone_schema: Δυο αρχεία τα οποία περιέχουν τα βασικά που χρειάζονται ώστε το wind να δημιουργήσει τα απαραίτητα zone files. Δώστε τα απαραίτητα permissions read&write ώστε να μπορείται να τα επεξεργαστείτε αργότερα από το administrator περιβάλλον του wind.



```
'folders' => array(
		'photos' => ROOT_PATH.'files/photos/'
		),
```

Ο φάκελος στον οποίο αποθηκεύονται φωτογραφίες που χρησιμοποιεί το wind.



```
'mail' => array(
		'smtp' => '', // if not set default used from php.ini file
		'smtp_port' => '25',
		'from' => '[email protected]',
		'from_name' => 'WiND Hostmaster'
		),
```

Εδώ αναφέρεται ο mailserver ο οποίος είναι απαραίτητος ώστε το wind να επικοινωνεί με τους χρήστες, στέλνοντας τα απαραίτητα emails. Γιαυτό τον λόγο θα πρέπει να στηθεί ένας smtp mailserver πχ exim ή postfix.
smtp & smtp_port: αναφέρονται σε windows εγκαταστασεις.
from: Η διεύθυνση που θα φαίνεται σαν αποστολέας όταν το wind στέλνει email στους χρήστες πχ [email protected]
from_name: Το όνομα που θα φαίνεται σαν αποστολέας. πχ LWN wind hostmaster.



```
'srtm' => array(
		'path' => ROOT_PATH.'files/srtm/'
		),
```

Σε αυτόν το φάκελο θα πρέπει να υπάρχουν τα srtm, υψομετρικά δεδομένα, τα οποία χρειάζονται για την γραφική υψομετρική απεικόνιση των κόμβων.
Για να βρείτε και να κατεβάσετε τα δεδομένα της περιοχής σας θα πρέπει να βρείτε πρώτα το γεωγραφικό μήκος και πλάτος της περιοχής σας από εδώ http://www.heavens-above.com/selecttown ... ied&TZ=CET . Πχ για την Λάρισα: Latitude = 39.633 και Longitude = 22.417. Έπειτα πρέπει να βρείτε το αντίστοιχο αρχείο από εδώ: ftp://e0srp01u.ecs.nasa.gov/srtm/versio ... 3/Eurasia/. Για την Λάρισα όπως βρήκαμε πριν το αντίστοιχο αρχείο είναι το N39E022.hgt.zip. Αυτό που θα περάσουμε στον φάκελο srtm είναι το N39E022.hgt.



```
'gmap' => array(
		'server' => 'maps.google.com',
		'maps_available' => array(
                        'satellite' => true,
                        'map' => false,
                        'hybrid' => false,
			//Sample scripts for custom image map server can be found in the tools subdirectory
                        /*'custom_maps' => array(
                              0 => array(
                                      'url' => 'http://server.example.org/maps/index.php?', 
                                      'name' => 'Custom1',
                                      'coordinates_type' => 'map'
                                      ),
                                1 => array(
                                        'url' => 'http://server.example.org/maps/index.php?',
                                        'name' => 'Custom2',
                                        'coordinates_type' => 'satellite'
                                        ),
                                ),*/
                        'default' => 'satellite'
                        ),
		'keys' => array( // Domains must be as in $_SERVER['SERVER_NAME'] variable
			'server.example.org/path' => 'example_key'
			),
		'bounds' => array(
			'min_latitude' => MINLAT_GPS_COORDINATE,
			'min_longitude' => MINLON_GPS_COORDINATE,
			'max_latitude' => MAXLAT_GPS_COORDINATE,
			'max_longitude' => MAXLON_GPS_COORDINATE
			)
		),
```

Το παραπάνω κομμάτι αναφέρεται στους χάρτες του google. Με την παραπάνω μορφή έχουμε support για τους V1 χάρτες του google. Εμείς θέλουμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε τους V2 χάρτες που έχουν καλύτερη ανάλυση της Ελλάδας.

server: Από που κατεβαίνουν οι χάρτες (εδώ από το google)
maps_available: map, satellite, hybrid. map σημαίνει ότι εμφανίζεται ο οδικός χάρτης, satellite ο δορυφορικός και hybrid ο συνδιασμός τους. 

Για να έχουμε υποστήριξη για V2 χάρτες θα πρέπει να αλλάξουμε τα map,satellite και hybrid σε *κεφαλαία*: MAP, SATELLITE, HYBRID. Επίσης, δίπλα από κάθε χάρτη θα πρέπει να είναι όλα true. πχ 'MAP' => true,
default: Ποιος θα είναι ο default τύπος χάρτη που θα εμφανίζει το wind. Καλύτερη επιλογή είναι το HYBRID.

keys: Για να δουλέψουν οι χάρτες μας θα πρέπει να προμηθευτούμε ένα key από το site του google. Γιαυτό θα χρειαστούμε google account. Η διεύθυνση από την οποία προμηθευόμαστε τα κλειδιά είναι αυτή: http://www.google.com/apis/maps/signup.html

_ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ:_ Για κάθε domain που χρησιμοποιούμε για το wind θα πρέπει να πάρουμε και ένα διαφορετικό κλειδί. Δηλαδή θα πρέπει να πάρουμε ένα κλειδί για το http://www.larissa.gr/wind και ένα δεύτερο για το http://www.wind.lwn. Αυτά θα πρέπει να γραφτούν με την μορφή: 


```
'keys' => array( 
'www.larissa.gr/wind' => 'key1',
'www.wind.lwn' => 'key2'
),
```

bounds: Εδώ πρέπει να βάλουμε τα όρια του χάρτη τα οποία θα εμφανίζει αρχικά. Για το παράδειγμα της Λάρισας μετά από δοκιμή δούλεψε καλά το:


```
'min_latitude' => 33.610,
			'min_longitude' => 22.400,
			'max_latitude' => 33.650,
			'max_longitude' => 22.450
)
```

Εδώ τελειώσαμε με τις αλλαγές στο βασικό αρχείο ρυθμίσεων του wind.

 ::  *3) Επί μέρους αρχεία.*
Παρακάτω θα αναφέρουμε κάποια επι μέρους αρχεία που χρειάζονται τροποποίηση είτε για να λειτουργήσει σωστά το wind με V2 google χάρτες είτε για καλύτερη αισθητική της σελίδας μας.

α. V2 google maps.Πρέπει να κατεβάσουμε τα αρχεία που έχει κάνει post ο cirrus εδώ: http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=283168#283168 [ασύρματα]
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=283168#283168 [internet] .
Έπειτα,να αντικαταστήσουμε κάθε παλαιότερο αρχείο που υπάρχει στον αντίστοιχο φάκελο του wind με τα αντίστοιχα νέα που κατεβάσαμε.

β. Αρχική Σελίδα του wind.
Αλλαγές στην αρχική σελίδα (ώστε να φύγει το μύνημα για testing version κλπ) μπορούμε να κάνουμε φτιάχνοντας ένα αρχείο *startup.html* μέσα στον φάκελο _/var/www/wind/config/_

γ. Λογότυπο
Μπορούμε να βάλουμε το δικό μας λογότυπο πάνω δεξιά στην σελίδα του wind φτιάχνοντας ένα αρχείο *mylogo.png*  μέσα στον φάκελο _/var/www/wind/config/_



----------ΤΕΛΟΣ TUTORIAL ΕΓΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΡΥΘΜΙΣΗΣ WIND ΓΙΑ ΑΡΧΑΡΙΟΥΣ --------


Υ.Γ Παρακαλώ όποιος γνωρίζει το αντικείμενο ας γράψει τυχόν διορθώσεις. Εγώ το πέρασα με trial and error μέθοδο  ::

----------


## socrates

Μπράβο!!! Θα ακολουθήσω την διαδικασία και εγώ και θα τσεκάρω τα γραφόμενα!

----------


## sokratisg

Μπράβο xaotikos! Αυτό το post είναι σίγουρα κάτι πολύ χρήσιμο για πολλές ασύρματες κοινότητες!  :: 

Sticky κανείς;  ::   ::

----------


## dalex

...

----------


## lambrosk

Άψογο!
ξεκινάω ένα μηχανημα για τα Χανιά...

έτσι και αλλιώς σε 2 μήνες θα έχω ΑΡΚΕΤΟ χρόνο ελεύθερο πλέον... και πολύ λιγότερο άγχος....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## cirrus

Υπάρχει πάντα και αυτό για να μην ξεχνάμε
http://wind.cube.gr/project/wiki/Configuration

----------


## xaotikos

> Υπάρχει πάντα και αυτό για να μην ξεχνάμε
> http://wind.cube.gr/project/wiki/Configuration


Φυσικά με βάση αυτό το έκανα, απλά δεν λέει τίποτα για V2 χάρτες και δεν είναι και τόσο εύκολο για το επίπεδό μου (χωρίς βοήθεια).
Βασικά, αν μπορεί κάποιος ας το συμπληρώσει και εκείνο.

edit: Μπήκε το link για V2 srtm data.

----------


## xaotikos

Άσχετο αλλά ξέρει κανείς γιατί δεν μου εμφανίζει γραμμές στα links μεταξύ των nodes?

----------


## cirrus

> Άσχετο αλλά ξέρει κανείς γιατί δεν μου εμφανίζει γραμμές στα links μεταξύ των nodes?


Να υποθέσω ότι είναι δηλωμένα και ενεργά και στους δύο κόμβους;

----------


## cirrus

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από cirrus
> 
> Υπάρχει πάντα και αυτό για να μην ξεχνάμε
> http://wind.cube.gr/project/wiki/Configuration
> 
> 
> Φυσικά με βάση αυτό το έκανα, απλά δεν λέει τίποτα για V2 χάρτες και δεν είναι και τόσο εύκολο για το επίπεδό μου (χωρίς βοήθεια).
> Βασικά, αν μπορεί κάποιος ας το συμπληρώσει και εκείνο.
> 
> edit: Μπήκε το link για V2 srtm data.


Επίσης το v2 του gmap δεν είναι ακόμα official στο wind, απλά επειδή είχε ζητηθεί πολύ για αυτό και έκανα ποστ τα αρχεία. Όταν θα συμπεριληφθεί θα φτιαχτεί και το documentation.

----------


## xaotikos

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από xaotikos
> 
> Άσχετο αλλά ξέρει κανείς γιατί δεν μου εμφανίζει γραμμές στα links μεταξύ των nodes?
> 
> 
> Να υποθέσω ότι είναι δηλωμένα και ενεργά και στους δύο κόμβους;


Ναι. μπορείς να το δεις και στο site αν θέλεις μπας και φταίει ο browser μου.

----------


## alfadeck

Οι custom χαρτες παιζουν σε v2?

Μολις εκανα αναβαθμιση σε V2 αντιο custom χαρτες. (www.wiman.gr/wind)
Καμια λυση?

----------


## mojiro

```
'gmap' => array(
                        'SATELLITE' => true,
                        'MAP' => false,
                        'HYBRID' => true,
...
                        'default' => 'HYBRID'
),
...
```

γιατί κάθε φορά που πάω να δηλώσω ως default το Map Theme ή να το
κανω true δε βγάζει τίποτα στο χάρτη ?

έτσι όπως είναι τώρα εμφανίζει από default Hybrid και με τα 3 κουμπάκια.

----------


## alfadeck

Εχει αλλαξει το κομματι στο config στο σημειο αυτο και ειναι:



```
'maps_available' => array(
			'satellite' => true,
			'normal' => true,
			'hybrid' => true,
			'custom' => array( ....
```

Προσεξε το Normal!!!

----------


## mojiro

πολυ ωραια!

που μπορουμε να βρουμε το last snapshot του wind ?

παρεπιπτοντως εκανα καποιες πρακτικες μικρο-αλλαγες στο theme



τα αλλαγμενα αρχεια
http://kapa.awmn.net/wind/templates/basic.tar.gz
http://kapa.awmn/wind/templates/basic.tar.gz

----------


## alfadeck

Xωρις να ειμαι απολυτα σιγουρος code.google.com/~wind/trunk

Kατσε να δω ενα αλλο αρθρο ...
Νατο http://code.google.com/p/wind/source 
Και περισσοτερα εδω http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... c&start=75

----------


## mbjp

κανεις καμμια ιδεα που μπορει να οφειλεται το παρακάτω σφαλμα..;




> PHP Notice: Use of undefined constant snapshot_template_version - assumed 'snapshot_template_version' in /usr/local/apache2/htdocs/wind/templates/basic/config.php on line 6
> PHP Notice: Use of undefined constant snapshot_template_minor_version - assumed 'snapshot_template_minor_version' in /usr/local/apache2/htdocs/wind/templates/basic/config.php on line 8
> PHP Notice: Undefined property: Smarty::$clear_all_assign in /usr/local/apache2/htdocs/wind/globals/functions.php on line 165
> PHP Notice: Undefined index: page in /usr/local/apache2/htdocs/wind/globals/functions.php on line 51
> PHP Notice: Undefined index: page in /usr/local/apache2/htdocs/wind/globals/functions.php on line 51
> PHP Warning: Call-time pass-by-reference has been deprecated - argument passed by value; If you would like to pass it by reference, modify the declaration of parse_str(). If you would like to enable call-time pass-by-reference, you can set allow_call_time_pass_reference to true in your INI file. However, future versions may not support this any longer. in /usr/local/apache2/htdocs/wind/includes/main_menu.php on line 99
> PHP Notice: Undefined index: page in /usr/local/apache2/htdocs/wind/globals/functions.php on line 51
> PHP Notice: Undefined index: session_lang in /usr/local/apache2/htdocs/wind/globals/functions.php on line 51
> PHP Notice: Undefined property: userdata::$info in /usr/local/apache2/htdocs/wind/includes/main.php on line 54
> ...

----------


## cirrus

> κανεις καμμια ιδεα που μπορει να οφειλεται το παρακάτω σφαλμα..;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PHP Fatal error: Call to undefined function mb_internal_encoding() in /usr/local/apache2/htdocs/wind/globals/functions.php on line 404*


Η php σου δεν είναι compiled με multibyte support.
Περισσότερα στο: http://uk.php.net/mbstring

----------


## mbjp

μα την εχω configured με --with-mbstring (php 5.1.6)

εαν βοηθαει λιγο, στο php.ini εχω τα παρακατω:




> mbstring.internal_encoding = UTF-8
> mbstring.http_output = UTF-8
> mbstring.encoding_translation = On
> mbstring.detect_order = UTF-8
> mbstring.func_overload = 7


ολες οι αλλες επιλογες ειναι commented out

επισης να σημειωσω οτι εχω το svn απο εδω:

http://wind.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/

(το cube.gr δεν ανταποκρινεται)

----------


## cirrus

> ...


Μήπως είναι compiled σαν module και δεν έχει φορτωθεί;
Γενικά τα mb_ functions σου δουλεύουν;
π.χ. φτιάξε ένα .php που να λέει μέσα:


```
<?
var_dump(mb_get_info());
?>
```

δουλεύει;

----------


## mbjp

θα επρεπε να βγαζει καποιο output? μου δινει μια λευκη σελιδα. Α, και στα logs δεν δινει καποιο σφαλμα.

στη σελιδα phpinfo() δεν βλεπω πουθενα καμμια αναφορα για mbstring/multibyte support

ουτε και στα installed modules:



```
core prefork http_core mod_so mod_authn_file mod_authn_dbm mod_authn_anon mod_authn_dbd mod_authn_default mod_authz_host mod_authz_groupfile mod_authz_user mod_authz_dbm mod_authz_owner mod_authz_default mod_auth_basic mod_auth_digest mod_dbd mod_dumpio mod_ext_filter mod_include mod_filter mod_log_config mod_logio mod_env mod_mime_magic mod_expires mod_headers mod_ident mod_usertrack mod_setenvif mod_mime mod_dav mod_status mod_autoindex mod_asis mod_info mod_cgi mod_dav_fs mod_vhost_alias mod_negotiation mod_dir mod_imagemap mod_actions mod_speling mod_userdir mod_alias mod_rewrite mod_php5
```


edit: στο compile χρειαζεται και --enable-mbstring ή αρκεί το --with-mbstring;

----------


## mojiro

--enable--xxx
κανεις enable το xxx

--with--xxx=/ccc
του λες που ειναι το xxx source

----------


## mbjp

ναι τελικα αυτο ηθελε..--enable-mbstring  ::  

βεβαια τα προβληματα δεν σταματουν εδω, τωρα αρχισαμε τα errors με την mysql (version 5)




> PHP Warning: mysql_num_rows(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL result resource in /usr/local/apache2/htdocs/wind/globals/classes/mysql.php on line 189, referer: http://10.0.50.101/wind/?
> PHP Warning: array_merge() [function.array-merge]: Argument #2 is not an array in /usr/local/apache2/htdocs/wind/globals/functions.php on line 104, referer: http://10.0.50.101/wind/?
> PHP Notice: Undefined property: Smarty::$clear_all_assign in /usr/local/apache2/htdocs/wind/globals/functions.php on line 165, referer: http://10.0.50.101/wind/?


  ::   ::

----------


## cirrus

> ...


Αυτά που έγραψες είναι warning και notices (με ένα error_reporting(E_NONE) δεν θα τα βγάζει), λόγω της php5 (θέλει και μια ακόμη αλλαγή που έχω γράψει κάπου στο forum για την array_merge). Μετά από αυτά θα σου παίζει και σε php5 ok.
Παρόλα αυτά αν θες δοκίμασε να κάνεις checkout το http://wind.googlecode.com/svn/branches/wind-php5/. Ακόμη δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει καλά οπότε αν θες να το δοκιμάσεις και να μου πεις προβλήματα θα βοηθούσε.

----------


## mbjp

περασα το svn που εδωσες, παλι βγαζει errors για mysql



```
PHP Warning:  Call-time pass-by-reference has been deprecated - argument passed by value;  If you would like to pass it by reference, modify the declaration of parse_str().  If you would like to enable call-time pass-by-reference, you can set allow_call_time_pass_reference to true in your INI file.  However, future versions may not support this any longer.  in /usr/local/apache2/htdocs/wind/includes/main_menu.php on line 100
PHP Notice:  Undefined property:  userdata::$privileges in /usr/local/apache2/htdocs/wind/globals/classes/mysqli.php on line 231
PHP Warning:  mysqli_num_rows() expects parameter 1 to be mysqli_result, boolean given in /usr/local/apache2/htdocs/wind/globals/classes/mysqli.php on line 197
```

ενώ στη σελίδα δινει "Σφάλμα στη βάση δεδομένων"

----------


## alfadeck

Χωρις να θελω να δημιουργω χαος, παρατηρησαμε κατι τελευταια (Ασυρματο Δικτυο Αγρινιου)

Ενω στο google earth εχει αναλυτικοτατους χαρτες για την περιοχη μας, στο google maps δεν υπαρχουν.
Επισης στο google maps προστεθηκε ενα στοιχειο χαρτη που το λεει ΕΔΑΦΙΚΟΣ.

Μηπως, λεω μηπως, αρχισε να μυριζει API v3? Υπαρχει καποια πληροφορηση? 
Εαν ναι θα υπαρξει και αλλαγη στον κωδικα της wind?

Aυταααα...  ::

----------


## acoul

το wind αν και GPL, εδώ και πολύ καιρό δεν υπάρχει πρόσβαση στον πηγαίο κώδικα. κανείς δε γνωρίζει σε τι κατάσταση είναι το project. αν έχει γίνει freeze ή συνεχίζεται με κάποιο τρόπο η ανάπτυξη και υποστήριξή του. κάνω λάθος;

----------


## cirrus

Το θέμα είναι ότι προς το παρών έχουμε μείνει στο 2.7* version του api. Το καινούργιο feature παίζει στο 2.94 (more here).
Σε κάποια φάση αν βρω το χρόνο θα το ψάξω λιγάκι, παρόλα αυτά αν υπάρχει κάποιος με εμπειρία σε javascript (όχι τόσο σε php για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα) και θέλει να βοηθήσει λιγάκι καλά θα ήταν μπας και γίνει λίγο ποιο γρήγορα  ::

----------


## socrates

> Χωρις να θελω να δημιουργω χαος, παρατηρησαμε κατι τελευταια (Ασυρματο Δικτυο Αγρινιου)
> 
> Ενω στο google earth εχει αναλυτικοτατους χαρτες για την περιοχη μας, στο google maps δεν υπαρχουν.
> Επισης στο google maps προστεθηκε ενα στοιχειο χαρτη που το λεει ΕΔΑΦΙΚΟΣ.
> 
> Μηπως, λεω μηπως, αρχισε να μυριζει API v3? Υπαρχει καποια πληροφορηση? 
> Εαν ναι θα υπαρξει και αλλαγη στον κωδικα της wind?
> 
> Aυταααα...


Η εμφάνιση του view *ΕΔΑΦΙΚΟΣ (terrain)* είναι η αγαπημένη μου και είναι κρίμα να μην υπάρχει στο WiND.
Αξίζει από κάθε άποψη η υοθέτηση του νέου api

Για όσους θέλουν να δούν την εμφάνιση της όψης ΕΔΑΦΙΚΟΣ στο google maps ας ρίξουν μια ματια εδώ Wireless Communities in Greece 

Άψογοι χάρτες με καλή ευκρίνια που επιτρέπουν υψηλό zoom και με ελληνικές ονομασίες πόλεων.

----------


## socrates

Επίσης για όσους θέλουν να μάθουν από την θεωρεία στην πράξη...

Beginning Google Maps Applications with PHP and Ajax: From Novice to Professional (Paperback)
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/159059 ... e=&seller=

----------


## badge

Επίσης και τα εξής :

OReilly - Google Maps Hacks
Wiley Extreme Tech - Hacking Google Maps and Google Earth
APress - Beginning Google Maps Applications with Rails and Ajax

Διαθέσιμα από _*γκουχ-γκουχ-αμάν-με-αυτό-το-βήχα-σήμερα*_  ::

----------


## cirrus

> το wind αν και GPL, εδώ και πολύ καιρό δεν υπάρχει πρόσβαση στον πηγαίο κώδικα. κανείς δε γνωρίζει σε τι κατάσταση είναι το project. αν έχει γίνει freeze ή συνεχίζεται με κάποιο τρόπο η ανάπτυξη και υποστήριξή του. κάνω λάθος;


Acoul: http://code.google.com/p/wind/source το γράφει και μερικά ποστ πάνω.
Anyway άσε τα παράπονα και πιάσε τον κώδικα...

----------


## acoul

> Acoul: http://code.google.com/p/wind/source το γράφει και μερικά ποστ πάνω.
> Anyway άσε τα παράπονα και πιάσε τον κώδικα...


Υπάρχει και αυτό. μάζεψα λίγο τα σπασμένα λινκ. Εντύπωση μου έκανε ότι χρησιμοποιούν το wind και εδώ !! 

ρίξε ένα update στην υπογραφή σου, το wind.cube.gr είναι εκτός εδώ και κάτι χρόνια, αλήθεια γιατί δεν έχει μεταφερθεί στην ACN ή κάπου αλλού; μπορούμε να έχουμε ένα πρόχειρο wind workshop - παρουσίαση στη λέσχη <-- θα βοηθούσε ... κρίμα να είναι freeze τέτοιο project ...

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από mbjp
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> Αυτά που έγραψες είναι warning και notices (με ένα error_reporting(E_NONE) δεν θα τα βγάζει), λόγω της php5 (θέλει και μια ακόμη αλλαγή που έχω γράψει κάπου στο forum για την array_merge). Μετά από αυτά θα σου παίζει και σε php5 ok.
> Παρόλα αυτά αν θες δοκίμασε να κάνεις checkout το http://wind.googlecode.com/svn/branches/wind-php5/. Ακόμη δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει καλά οπότε αν θες να το δοκιμάσεις και να μου πεις προβλήματα θα βοηθούσε.


μια ερώτηση: ο κώδικας που τρέχει στο wind.awmn.net είναι ο ίδιος με το trunk r180 που εμφανίζεται ως τελευταίο στο wind.cube.gr?

----------


## NetTraptor

Θεωρητικά είναι up to date

----------


## acoul

> Θεωρητικά είναι up to date


ποιο από τα δυο

----------


## Winner

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από cirrus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από mbjp
> 
> ...


Έγινε πρόσφατα sync. Το r180 είναι ίδιο με του awmn.

----------


## acoul

> Έγινε πρόσφατα sync. Το r180 είναι ίδιο με του awmn.


το wind.awmn.net τρέχει σε php4? γιατί το r180 δεν παίζει σωστά σε php5 χωρίς κάποιες επεμβάσεις ...

----------


## Winner

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Winner
> 
> Έγινε πρόσφατα sync. Το r180 είναι ίδιο με του awmn.
> 
> 
> το wind.awmn.net τρέχει σε php4? γιατί το r180 δεν παίζει σωστά σε php5 χωρίς κάποιες επεμβάσεις ...


Δυστυχώς για php5 θέλει κάποιες τροποποιήσεις.
Κάτι είχε ξεκινήσει ο cirrus, δεν είναι πολύς κόπος απ' ότι θυμάμαι...  ::  
Τα πιο πολλά είναι notices.

----------


## acoul

Ίσως δεν εξέφρασα καλά το ερώτημα πριν ...

1). το r180 δεν τρέχει σε php5 χωρίς επεμβάσεις
2). το r180 είναι ίδιο με αυτό που τρέχει στο wind.awmn.net

από τα παραπάνω συνεπάγεται ότι:

3) το wind.awmn.net τρέχει σε php4

μπορεί κάποιος από το community να μας ξεκαθαρίσει λίγο τα παραπάνω; τι ισχύει και τι όχι;

@winner: ασχολείται κανείς με την ανάπτυξη του WiND τελευταία; κάτι ακούστηκε ότι η ΕΕΕΤ θα το υιοθετήσει σε κάποιο project ...

----------


## NetTraptor

Το τελευταίο είναι άκυρο. Έχουν ήδη διαλέξει άλλο software και το Project είναι στο τελικό στάδιο.

----------


## acoul

> Το τελευταίο είναι άκυρο. Έχουν ήδη διαλέξει άλλο software και το Project είναι στο τελικό στάδιο.


κρίμα, ξέρεις ποιο είναι; είναι open source?

----------


## cirrus

> κρίμα, ξέρεις ποιο είναι; είναι open source?


Τι τώρα που το έμαθες αυτό δεν θέλεις να ασχοληθείς με το WiND;

Το wind.awmn.net τρέχει σε php4. Ο τρόπος για να παίξει σε php5 υπάρχει γραμμένος (αυτό με το array_merge είναι το βασικό πρόβλημα). Σύντομα ελπίζω θα κάνουμε και το commit για να παίζει σε php5 out of the box (υπάρχει ο κώδικας στο http://wind.googlecode.com/svn/branches/wind-php5/ αλλά δεν είναι syncronized με το τελευταίο revision του svn).

----------


## acoul

μάλλον δεν έχω εκφραστεί σωστά ... το θέμα του php5 έχει συζητηθεί εδώ πριν από 18 μήνες.

το svn από εδώ δεν παίζει σε php5, ούτε και το r180 στο wind.cube.gr.

το ερώτημά μου είναι αν όλες οι εγκαταστάσεις του WiND μέχρι σήμερα παίζουν μόνο σε php4 ή υπάρχουν και κάποιες που παίζουν σε php5.

υπάρχει διαθέσιμο κάποιο patch για WiND php5 compatibility?

----------


## cirrus

> μάλλον δεν έχω εκφραστεί σωστά ... το θέμα του php5 έχει συζητηθεί εδώ πριν από 18 μήνες.
> 
> το svn από εδώ δεν παίζει σε php5, ούτε και το r180 στο wind.cube.gr.
> 
> το ερώτημά μου είναι αν όλες οι εγκαταστάσεις του WiND μέχρι σήμερα παίζουν μόνο σε php4 ή υπάρχουν και κάποιες που παίζουν σε php5.
> 
> υπάρχει διαθέσιμο κάποιο patch για WiND php5 compatibility?


Το svn που είναι εκεί παίζει σε php5. As far as I know υπάρχουν εγκαταστάσεις σε php5 που παίζουν από εκείνο τον κώδικα.
Το να λες δεν παίζει δεν μου λέει κάτι. Λεπτομέρειες δηλαδή δεν έχεις; π.χ. μου πετάει το τάδε error, μου κάνει αυτό, μου κάνει εκείνο... τι πάει να πει δεν παίζει;
Αν δεν έχεις λεπτομέρειες try this:

----------


## acoul

> As far as I know υπάρχουν εγκαταστάσεις σε php5 που παίζουν από εκείνο τον κώδικα.


όπως;



> Το να λες δεν παίζει δεν μου λέει κάτι. Λεπτομέρειες δηλαδή δεν έχεις; π.χ. μου πετάει το τάδε error, μου κάνει αυτό, μου κάνει εκείνο... τι πάει να πει δεν παίζει;


ένα diff στο globals/functions.php


```
339c339
<       global $main, $vars, $lang;
---
>       global $main, $vars;
347c347
<       $main->html->head->add_script("text/javascript", "http://".$vars['gmap']['server']."/maps?file=api&v=".$vars['gmap']['api']."&key=".$gmap_key."&hl=".$lang["iso639"]);
---
>       $main->html->head->add_script("text/javascript", "http://".$vars['gmap']['server']."/maps?file=api&v=".$vars['gmap']['api']."&key=".$gmap_key);
357d356
<     $main->html->body->tags['onunload'] = "GUnload()"; //added to reduce IE memory leaks
```

δεν δείχνει να έχει αλλαχτεί κάτι στο array_merge στο οποίο αναφέρεσαι πιο πάνω. επιπλέον ο συγκεκριμένος κώδικας δεν έχει τις ανανεώσεις για το νέο google maps API που έχει το r180.

----------


## cirrus

> ένα diff στο globals/functions.php
> 
> 
> ```
> ...
> ```
> 
> δεν δείχνει να έχει αλλαχτεί κάτι στο array_merge στο οποίο αναφέρεσαι πιο πάνω. επιπλέον ο συγκεκριμένος κώδικας δεν έχει τις ανανεώσεις για το νέο google maps API που έχει το r180.


As you said ... ένα diff στο globals/functions.php του wind.cube.gr και του googlecode php5 branch δείχνει:


```
21a23,34
> function array_merge_check () { 
>         $array["merged"]=array (); 
>         for($i=0;$i<func_num_args ();$i++) { 
>                 $arg = func_get_arg($i); 
>                 if(isset($arg) && $arg != "") { 
>                         $array["tmp"]=((is_array ($arg))?($arg):(array ($arg))); 
>                         $array["merged"]=array_merge ($array["merged"],$array["tmp"]); 
>                 } 
>         } 
>         return($array["merged"]); 
> }
>
```



```
51c64
<               $ret = $_GET[$key];
---
>               $ret = isset($_GET[$key])?$_GET[$key]:null;
54c67
<               $ret = $output[$key];
---
>               $ret = isset($output[$key])?$output[$key]:null;
```

κ.α. όλα γραμμένα για να παίζει με php5 καλύτερα.
Και εξακολουθείς να μην λες τι ακριβώς κάνει και δεν δουλεύει.
Το κομμάτι του κώδικα που έβαλες είναι μόνο για να περνάει την γλώσσα στο google maps api και ένα unload για την μείωση memory leaks στο IE (τα οποία προστέθηκαν στο changeset 178 του wind.cube.gr svn).

----------


## acoul

έχεις δίκιο Γιάννη. τελικά αναφερόμουν στο παλιό WiND svn στο google πιστεύοντας ότι είναι αυτό με τις αλλαγές σου για την php5. θα το κοιτάξω και θα σου πω.

γιατί δεν το περνάτε στο branch για php5 στο wind.cube.gr? γνωρίζει κανείς ποια WiND παίζουν με αυτό το php5 branch?

----------


## commando

εχω και εγω memory leak τον τελευταιο καιρο στον ΙΙS,ταχω δοκιμασει ολα αλλα δεν βλεπω διαρροη,μηπως χανουμε γενικα λαδια?

----------


## bedazzled

Πολλή κούραση είσαι βρε αδερφέ... 

Έχεις 2 επιλογές:
1) Βάλε php4 (δεν χάλασε και ο κόσμος δα)
2) Κάνε port εσύ το r180 σε php5.



Αλλά ξέχασα:



> χωρίς *πληκτρολόγιο* και τα συναφή





> με πιάνει κατάθλιψη όταν σε βρίσκω πίσω από *πληκτρολόγιο*





> εξάλλου η ταράτσα έχει μεγαλύτερη γοητεία από το *πληκτρολόγιο*





> αφήστε το *πληκτρολόγιο*





> *πληκτρολόγιο*, συγνώμη δεν θα πάρω.





> ότι είναι μακρυά από το *πληκτρολόγιο* καλό είναι ...


  ::  

Μετά τα παραπάνω, το θεωρώ *θαύμα* που υπάρχουν ακόμα άτομα που δουλεύουν το ρημάδι το πληκτρολόγιο για να έχεις εσύ έτοιμο code/wiki/whatever στο πιάτο... άλλοι θα ξενέρωναν στην θέση τους.

Μπράβο στα παιδιά που ασχολούνται, ακόμα κι αν δεν είναι τόσο πολύ όσο θα ήθελαν κάποιοι open-sauce μανατζαρέοι ...

----------


## acoul

τζετ! παίζουν και τα δύο: WiND r180 patched & WiND php5.

το patch για το r180 για να παίξει σε php5:


```
--- wind/globals/functions.php.old      2008-10-29 19:13:19.000000000 +0200
+++ wind/globals/functions.php  2008-10-29 19:24:22.000000000 +0200
@@ -101,9 +101,9 @@
                $o = array_merge($o, $qs);
        }
        if ($cur_gs_vars == TRUE) {
-               $o = array_merge($o, $qs_vars);
+               $o = array_merge($o, (array)$qs_vars);
        }
-       $o = array_merge($o, $extra);
+       $o = array_merge($o, (array)$extra);
        return ($htmlspecialchars?htmlspecialchars('?'.query_str($o)):'?'.query_str($o));
 }
```

kindly provided by sodapop, δεν χρειάστηκε κάποια άλλη επέμβαση.

λείπουν οι Δήμοι/Κοινότητες όπως και το IP assing μια και δεν βρήκα σχετικό Documentation.

----------


## socrates

Υπάρχει κάπου να τραβήξω την έκδοση του WiND για PHP5 ? Το wind.cube.gr που δοκίμασα δεν παίζει.

----------


## platongr

Παιδιά αν υπάρχει κάπου η έκδοση για php5 ας βάλει κάποιος ένα link γιατί μου βγάζει κάποια errors.

----------


## Winner

> Παιδιά αν υπάρχει κάπου η έκδοση για php5 ας βάλει κάποιος ένα link γιατί μου βγάζει κάποια errors.


Το trunk του wind.cube.gr έχει patchαριστεί εδώ και πολύ καιρό για php5.

Κάνε checkout το τελευταίο trunk/ του svn.

----------


## mojiro

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από platongr
> 
> Παιδιά αν υπάρχει κάπου η έκδοση για php5 ας βάλει κάποιος ένα link γιατί μου βγάζει κάποια errors.
> 
> 
> Το trunk του wind.cube.gr έχει patchαριστεί εδώ και πολύ καιρό για php5.
> 
> Κάνε checkout το τελευταίο trunk/ του svn.


μήπως εννοεί τα γενικότερα errors που πετάει το wind από αδήλωτες μεταβλητές;

----------


## platongr

Αυτό εννοώ..

Anyway, διόρθωσα με το χέρι χτες μερικά που χτυπούσαν. Δεν ξέρω αν θα βγάλει και άλλα στην πορεία.

----------


## acoul

και αυτό το flash που μπήκε σαν νέο feature λίγο πίκρα ... με την δουλειά του cha0s έχει γίνει κάτι η χρόνος 0 γενικά; να βρούμε κανένα php programmer επί πληρωμή μπας και κάνουμε κάτι σαν κοινότητα; βάζω και εγώ μέρος του budget !!

----------


## xaotikos

Μιας και ξαναείδα λίγο το wind που το είχα παρατημένο...πως γίνεται από default στον χάρτη να έχει ενεργοποιημένους και τους clients και τους ασύνδετους?

----------


## ntrits

Έχει κανείς κάπου τις απαιτήσεις σε λειτουργικό και εφαρμογές για να τρέξει το Wind?

(φαντάζομαι ταπεριεχόμενα στο svn στο cube.gr είναο οκ.)

Προσπαθώ να το στήσω σε ubuntu και παίρνω λευκή σελίδα.

Καμιά ιδέα κανείς?

----------


## ntrits

> Έχει κανείς κάπου τις απαιτήσεις σε λειτουργικό και εφαρμογές για να τρέξει το Wind?
> 
> (φαντάζομαι ταπεριεχόμενα στο svn στο cube.gr είναο οκ.)
> 
> Προσπαθώ να το στήσω σε ubuntu και παίρνω λευκή σελίδα.
> 
> Καμιά ιδέα κανείς?



Άκυρο,
Βρέθηκε control character στο config file

 ::

----------


## ntrits

Οι διαχειριστές του Wind θα μπορούσαν να προσθέσουν και αυτό το αρχείο στα υψομετρικά ;

http://dds.cr.usgs.gov/srtm/version2...38E020.hgt.zip

----------

